# Looking at Laptops, what do you think?



## puremusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Right now I'm looking at laptops to be used for some music production when I'm away from home. I can get something affordabe, an upgraded 15" Pavilion with 32GB RAM, a 2TB SSD and 2 TB HDD. I'd prefer a bit better but it'll do since I won't be using it a lot hopefully. I do however like to work with larger orchestral templates, I'll have to slim down for this, and that's OK.

The CPU for this laptop, and which I keep wandering into in my price range is a Intel Core i5-1035G1. You can see its Passmark score compared to my i8086k desktop here.

I am wondering if anyone else is using a laptop with this or a near spec comparable CPU, and how it's worked out for them. And for folks with laptops what do you use for an audio interface? I prefer RMEs but not sure I want to spring for a Babyface this time around, though I know I might not be able to avoid it. :D

I'll probably wind up with this laptop and a MicroLab 25 key and be set to travel.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2021)

I got an MSI g65 I think. I7 and upgradeable to 2 drives (one ssd one nvme) and 64 gb RAM. Works great, though COVID started right after I got it, so I didn't really get to use it because no travel. I usually travel a good amount and there's not much else to do in a hotel room at night. 

It is big though. 17.3 inch screen.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes as much as I like more screen real estate, 17" is just too honking big for me, I'm aiming for something more portable and inconspicuous. 

At home I'm quite satisfied with my 42" though. :D


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2021)

It is a desktop replacement. My Lenovo flex is very light, also i7, with space for 2 drives (ssd/hdd and nvme) Not sure how much RAM you can get though. Mine has only 16 gb RAM. I'm not sure it is enough for orchestral/film music. My old HP would freeze with too much going on. It had 16gb RAM. 

checked google - looks upgradeable to 32 GB RAM. Mine is a 15iml


----------



## puremusic (Mar 3, 2021)

I agree, if I were going for a desktop replacement I'd go for what you're doing, and/or get an external monitor to attach up to the laptop for when working at home.

I'm comfortable building desktops but never done a laptop upgrade, so I'm limiting my options to those vendors who do it for you. I suppose I could watch a few tutorial vids and try it but my mind is elsewhere at the moment.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2021)

It turned out to be very easy to change out RAM and drives. I did it on both of these. I do admit to being nervous and watching YouTube videos before and during the process. Lenovo actually has directions on their website. But I have been changing HDD's on my laptops for years. It is a little more difficult than a desktop, only because the space is small, but as long as you have a little magnet to catch loose screws, you are good. RAM usually just pops out and is easier to change than drives.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Perhaps I'll give it a try after all!


----------



## mussnig (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a laptop with 16 GB RAM and an i7-1065G7. I works quite well to create music with it (also full orchestra with 1 Kontakt instance per artic) but obviously RAM can be a bottleneck, especially if I am using too many VIs where I can't purge RAM (e.g. Spitfire Player).
I also have to be a bit mindful about CPU. So I am definitely using send busses for Reverb and I also have to be a bit careful if I am using too many instances of certain CPU instensive VIs at the same time.

It also happens to be a Lenovo. Regarding CPU I can choose a different power setting in the Lenovo App which brings better results when you have continuous CPU loads (but obviously you will have more fan activity) - you can't achieve this with only the Windows Power Setting (this is also well-documented on sites like notebookcheck). Sadly the RAM is soldered - the mainboard could take 32 GB without a problem afaik.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 3, 2021)

That's exactly what I wanted to know. The 1065 is pretty close to the 1035 in performance. I haven't bought a laptop in so long I had no idea of the real world capabilities, especially regarding music production.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 4, 2021)

Does it have to be Windows? If not, I'd go with a MacBook.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes pretty much has to be. It'd be inconvenient to switch back and forth from two different ecosystems, since my main computer is Windows.


----------

